# advice on moving to spain with kids



## stevieyin (Jan 7, 2009)

a friend and i want to move to canaries or mainland but she has a 6yr old boy. looking for advice on what we can do about us both workin but picking the boy up from school and how do we both manage if were both workin and he is not in school. i lived in fuerte on my own for 3yrs but that different to have a child with u. if anyone has anything that might help,pls let me know


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Some towns have extended "school hours" for this very eventuality. But ASK before committing. It's not free generally but often subsidised.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Sorry to be blunt but if you read the other threads you would know where we are coming from, "What leads you to believe that either of you will have work?" 

Rather than start the whole story again, I'd suggest you read most of this month's threads for you to know that this is an awful time to be coming here. DO you have work already GUARANTEED? If so Chris' advice is correct but it's often on a school by school basis I know where I live CP9 offers it but CP7 does not.


----------



## stevieyin (Jan 7, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Sorry to be blunt but if you read the other threads you would know where we are coming from, "What leads you to believe that either of you will have work?"
> 
> Rather than start the whole story again, I'd suggest you read most of this month's threads for you to know that this is an awful time to be coming here. DO you have work already GUARANTEED? If so Chris' advice is correct but it's often on a school by school basis I know where I live CP9 offers it but CP7 does not.


probably be a few months before i even started to look for wort,just want to get my friend and her little boy settled, ive had a bar in fuerteventura for 4 years but sold up and came back to the uk last year but its driving me mad and want to get back abroad. the main concern is when we finally do find work how we would manage then with having a kid, thanks for the advice


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

stevieyin said:


> a friend and i want to move to canaries or mainland but she has a 6yr old boy. looking for advice on what we can do about us both workin but picking the boy up from school and how do we both manage if were both workin and he is not in school. i lived in fuerte on my own for 3yrs but that different to have a child with u. if anyone has anything that might help,pls let me know



hello i'am jojo's daughter 

It would be very scary for him if he had to have a spanish child minder,especially if he can't speak the language!
there are buses that come from the school and as for you working while he is at home......maybe one of you should work while the other stays at home looking after him..........once he has made some friends and picked up a bit of the language he could start staying at friends or you may be able to get a spanish child minder. (or an english one)



Ruby


----------



## Skyewalter (Feb 15, 2009)

Most schools have after-school activities. For example, my 5-year-old son is in a public school. His class hours are from 9am - 2pm. Then, if we wished it, he could have lunch and a short break from 2-4pm, and then after-school activities from 4pm until 7pm. It would be a really long day, but some parents do exactly this so that they can work. But it's a bit hard on the kids to be away from home from 9am all the way until 7pm. We pick him up at 2pm and bring him home to eat lunch and have some rest time, but then he does participate in one afternoon activity almost every day.


----------

